# Auction on Teak and other wood!



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I can't say this is a bargin, but it could be. Anyone who cav use the wood, Here it is. opptunity to go in with a group and bid? Check it out IRS Auctions Located in Maine!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

As if I didn't have enough trouble storing wood as it is!!! I think that would put it over the top!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

What do you have to sell Jerry?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Man Howard... You sure know how to get us to drool... I'd find a way to store it, if I had a way to transport it!!!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, I find something like that, it makes me responsibal to show all who wood need it. Sorry about the drooling :help: :nono: :yes2:


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ya find something like that on the west coast let me know, Heck I'll even park one of the cars out side for a while. :yes2:


----------

